# Can anyone help this dog? Please share



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

A post on my fb page asking to share.......

ID A4757593. Owner surrendered due to going into assisted living. Lucky also circled in his home, but we don't know the circumstances or the environment. We do know that his human was visibly sad about having to give him up and was crying. Baldwin Park Shelter 626 430-2378. Los Angeles.


https://www.facebook.com/elaine.sea...10153250080111258.1073742016.561301257&type=1


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Can't get the picture to show but



> SEEMS to have HIGH anxiety in a stressed environment. CIRCLES galore going after his tail, however can walk straight, listens, is incredibly sweet and a handsome dog. Just a year or 2 old.
> 
> ID A4757593. Owner surrendered due to going into assisted living. Lucky also circled in his home, but we don't know the circumstances or the environment. We do know that his human was visibly sad about having to give him up and was crying. Baldwin Park Shelter 626 430-2378. Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


----------

